# Vacation



## paulscichlids (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello,

My family and I have a long, 3 weeks, vacation comming up in July. At this time I do not have anyone that can drive to my house and feed the fish on daily basis, are there any other alternatives? Also, is there anything else that I should do prior to our departure? Please help, these fish are very important to me. Thank you in advnace.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

3 weeks is a good amount of time without a water change, i'd suggest doing a larger water change maybe 75% to really get nitrates low, get an auto feeder and just set it to feed once every few days, if your lights on are a timer only have them come on around the feedings, and do another large water change when you get back

just my opinion on it


----------



## paulscichlids (Mar 4, 2010)

The automatic feeders. What are the good ones or which ones would you recommend?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

never used one, i'd just have a hard time not feeding my fish for 3 weeks, not sure if they can handle it or not

can someone go by your house once a week? just set out two pre measured ammounts of food, if you leave and come back on a weekend, they can come by in the two weekends in between


----------



## paulscichlids (Mar 4, 2010)

So you think feeding them once a week for three weeks would be ok?


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd recommend once every 3 days or so. And I don't use one, but I've heard the Eheim automatic feeder is a reliable unit. I'd set it up ahead of time to check out the operation and reliability.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

once every 3 days is fine if you get an auto feeder, if you have someone feed them then once a week should be fine, that way they can't be over fed, and since you said you can't get someone to go to your house daily, i figured you might be bale to get someone to do it once a week


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

3 weeks is ok not to feed (remember that females can hold past 21 days). I have gone on vacation more than once for 3 - 4 weeks and did not feed any of the tanks (Peacocks & Labs).

I feed them & do a *huge wc (75% minimum)* as mentioned the morning I leave and *cover the tank to keep any lighting out* and have lots of aeration. When they're in the dark they can't see each other to fight as they may get aggressive with each other when there's no food.

Auto feeders sometimes cause more harm (releases too much food/decay) and you're not there to do a wc and I wouldn't trust having someone do wc while you're away unless you leave specific instructions.

If you're not comfortable not feeding them for the entire period then if I may suggest just to get the person to go by when they can versus the auto feeder. Also to be on the safe side as most don't know how much to feed - do measure out feedings and leave them in separate container or bags so the person does not overfeed and leave specific instructions.

I've never had a death and have left them w/o food for 2-4 weeks. The only thing I ever find when I return is holding females 

Have a great vacation and don't worry about the kids while you're away.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

My brain tells me my fish can go 3 weeks without eating.

1 week, I have no problem with. 2 weeks, I think I'm stretching it. 3 weeks, I start to get concerned.

It's not that the fish cannot withstand 3 weeks. They can. I've seen sick fish go much longer than that. It's that they will not "thrive" in that time frame.

I cannot apply the "holding females" theory to the equation... 1st, because I don't keep mouth brooders or Africans. 2nd, because nature makes things different for a holding female, informing them not to eat and likely doing something physiological to supress the feeding instinct. Non-holding females do not have the same advantages. Nature is informing them to eat.

So I do have a feeder. I use the Eheim "Feed Air" when I go on vacation and no-one is going to be around to feed the fish. Properly programed and tested, it works like a champ.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/vi ... php?id=134

I've recommended the same feeder to others who have had the same positive experiences with it.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

if you have a tank that is fed daily and then you starve it suddenly for a long period.. aggression may rise.

i always came home to missing fish ect after a holiday.. so i now have them fed every other day at least.. although im sure my tank could survive for days and days without food....but the fish start to see each other as food. :wink:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*BLACK_AFRICAN*
genius move with the darkness!

I could also suggest a temp drop to 74 to 76 over time to slow their metabolism, reduce their desire for food, breeding, etc.


----------



## paulscichlids (Mar 4, 2010)

These are very interesting and new to me ideas. Thanks. My only concern is what might be the fish reaction, when after three weeks of darkness all of the sudden there's light. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*paulscichlids*
cichlids are smart for a fish... but they are still fish... they will be fine.


----------



## slackline (Mar 28, 2010)

Number6 said:


> *paulscichlids*
> cichlids are smart for a fish... but they are still fish... they will be fine.


+1


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well if there is algae in the tank they will eat the algae right?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Has anyone simply suggested a timed or auto feeder?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Most of us fear it would break and dump all the food in at once. Cichlids can go 28 days without eating so a week or so away it is viewed as safer to let them go without food.


----------



## paulscichlids (Mar 4, 2010)

I know they are just a fish, but when you take care of them for a long time, you just care and hate to loose any. With all the advise that I got I think they will be fine while we are on vacation.


----------

